# What size photos and what format is best?



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I need some help on an issue I'm having with a website I'm building.

I am saving my pictures as jpegs 300dpi from CorelDraw and they look clear and crisp in all previews. When I import them into the website program ( Serif Webplus )and preview the site, they are not as crisp or clear even though they are smaller than the original. I've tried a few different sizes/formats but they all look the same.

What is the best size/quality and format to save pictures in for websites?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

for web 300 is more than enough. 72dpi should even be fine. i think the problem is with your preview cause when i create websites using adobe go live, the previews aren't necessarily what will show when placed in a browser. try previewing the file in firefox or what have you, to see how it will look.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

300dpi is too high for web use; it's simply a much higher resolution than necessary, which will cause slow load times.

My guess on why the images look bad is that they're not being resized by the program, but rather just constrained to fit (that is a 2048 x 1536 image is being shown on screen as 800 x 600, but the actual file being loaded is the original 2048 x 1536 file). Web browsers are not actually that good at re-scaling images for display at smaller resolutions - unlike specialist graphics programs, the results tend to be quite jagged.

Try saving them exactly as you want them for the website (72dpi, jpeg, pixels at actual desired display size) and see if that looks better.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks you two, I'll try and let you know.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Make photos to the correct no. of pixels, 2-300 across is quite big on a 1024px web page. Do not resize in the web design prog.


----------

